# Overwatch FPS droppt manchmal von 60 auf 20



## windows1087 (31. Oktober 2016)

Hey leute!

Folgenden Rechner habe ich:

AMD A10-5800k übertaktet von 3,8ghz auf 4,2ghz. Durch die übertaktung habe ich das gefühl, dass es etwas besser wurde. Ist der CPU denn so schlecht? Habe aber auch gelesen, dass Overwatch eher auf GPU statt CPU geht.
Radeon R7 370 GAMING 4G
8GB RAM
Windows 8.1
Grafiktreiber sind eigentlich auf dem neusten stand

Ich spiele Overwatch auf komplett niedriger Grafik, und meistens ist der FPS auch bei 55-70. Doch manchmal droppt der FPS einfach mal auf 20-30, manchmal sogar noch niedriger (wenn zb viel los ist, aber auch wenn mal nicht soviel passiert) 

Ich verstehe es einfach nicht, normal sollte das spiel ohne probleme bei der Hardware laufen, oder? 

Mein Freund hat folgenden PC und dort läuft es ohne Probleme:
Intel i5 BX80646I54460
GTX 750 TI
8GB RAM

Hat jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## MiCz (9. November 2016)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die FPS droppen wenn mehr los ist im Spiel? Denke die CPU limitiert. Das kannst du am besten mit Afterburner oder ähnlichen Programmen prüfen. Kannst dir im Spiel die CPU Auslastung anschauen.
Sollte die an den Stellen mit Framedrops auf 100% sein, weisst du es genau.  Wenn du überlegst umzurüsten würde ich auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt nach I5 Sandy / Ivy Bridge Prozessoren schauen.


----------



## HisN (9. November 2016)

Du hast mal geschaut was Deine Hardware macht, wenn die FPS droppen?
Vielleicht siehst Du einen Zusammenhang wenn du mal hinschaust.
Ich gehe auch von einem CPU-Limit aus, das würde bedeuten dass Deine CPU in dem Moment wo die FPS runter gehen auch mit dem Takt runtergeht.

Klick auf Beobachte in meiner Signatur für ein Howto.


----------



## HairforceOne (14. November 2016)

Also mit 4x 4,2 GHz würde mich das fast schon wundern, wenn deine CPU in die Knie geht. Allerdings ist AMD ja wirklich, gerade was die Baureihen angeht, nicht für die Performance berühmt.

Mit meiner Konstellation in der Signatur habe ich dauerhaft, alle Grafikeinstellung aufs höchste, ~110 FPS, egal wie viel gerade auf dem Bildschirm los ist. - Manchmal, wenn ich z. B. gerade Respawned bin taktet meine CPU sogar auf ca. 2 GHz runter und trotzdem habe ich ca. 50 - 60 FPS.

Aber HisN hat da schon nicht unrecht: Beobachte mal die Auslastungen und vor allem den Takt. (CPU & GPU) - Ich habe z. B. bei mir nach wie vor das Problem, dass wenn ich im Hintergrund Warcraft III laufen habe, die GPU Overwatch "ignoriert" und nur noch auf Warcraft III schaut. Das führt zu ca. 20 FPS bei mir, weil die Grafikkarte auf den Energiesparmodus wechselt und sich "angeblich" langweilt.


----------

